# The Forgotten Hotel - October 2016



## Brewtal (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm not sure if this place has been reported before. If it has, PM me and I will change the name.

This was the last of the 4 explores H and I managed to do on our trip. After 4 nights in Scotland I wanted to surprise her by taking her to York for the last night because she had always wanted to visit there. Other than exploring our other hobby is visiting old/historic/weird pubs and The Golden Fleece was high on her list, so I wanted to take her to say thanks with putting up with me working so much the past few months.

We found this place on the way. We parked up near by and decided to take a stroll over and see if it was as empty as it looked, and of course if it was doable. We mooched around the back away from the road and it wasn't looking promising so we decided to head off, then I spotted something that looked out of place - and just like that we were in!

It was a very beautiful place with some lovely features. I can imagine it would have been a great place to sink a few jars. 









































































































































































By the time we left it had started to rain so I have no externals I am afraid. Seeing an empty bar was quite a sad sight for us, so we set off on the rest of our trip to find one that wasn't abandoned. Thankfully we found plenty!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rubex (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow, this is a cool explore! Great photos Brewtal


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes, nice little find that
Good work


----------



## smiler (Oct 27, 2016)

You struck lucky there Brewtal, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 27, 2016)

What a great find Brewtal..so full of stuff.great report mate


----------



## thorfrun (Oct 27, 2016)

That red leather armchair is magnificent, excellent pics, thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 28, 2016)

Must have been the house of a noted family at one time because the family crests shows in two of your shots, I must investigate as to who the family was.


----------



## shatners (Oct 28, 2016)

Grand old place that and some great photos


----------



## HughieD (Oct 28, 2016)

Great bonus mooch and fab set of pix. It looks vaguely familiar and I think I may have seen a report on a forum elsewhere.


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind comments, I am very grateful.

Hugh - I will PM you some pics that I didn't post that show them in more detail. I didn't post them here because I didn't think they would be of interest. I just thought they were beautiful so snapped a couple before leaving. I'm keen to hear if you uncover anything.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 29, 2016)

Splendid that,
Bet it was a nice place un it's time and I have to agree an abandoned bar is a very sad sight.
Nice pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Potter (Oct 30, 2016)

That really is both excellent and amazing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 30, 2016)

Some beautiful features still hanging on especially what looks like a copper clad doorway nice bit of Arts and Crafts metalwork if it is.First class shots.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 30, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Some beautiful features still hanging on especially what looks like a copper clad doorway nice bit of Arts and Crafts metalwork if it is.First class shots.



It is, and quoting from - Moral essays - Page 285, by Alexander Pope. A conversation between B and P

P. What Riches give us let us then enquire: Meat, Fire, and Clothes. B. What more ? P. Meat, Clothes, and Fire. Is this too little ? would you more than live.

Interesting quote for over the doorway between a kitchen and dining room. There were a couple of other copper panels around many years ago.

Very nice images.


----------



## andylen (Oct 30, 2016)

cracking place and well taken. Cheers.


----------



## Gromr (Oct 30, 2016)

Why didn't you bring me back one of those Chesterfield Armchairs?! They are amazing!
Awesome explore, very clean too. Nice one!


----------



## Bonjo (Dec 8, 2016)

Awesome find Brewtal ! Really enjoyed the one with the reserved table... looks like someone was going to enjoy an ice cream ! There seems to be a lot of rooms, possibly for functions or weddings ??


----------



## joe roberts (Dec 8, 2016)

Absolute shame. Great find.


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Dec 8, 2016)

yeah it has been posted before cracking set dude  but im so saddened this was place was in mint condition until a certain group found it and posted to that other forum were "you must name" this was going to be my next report,the place shut down due to fire damage what fire damage you ask well there is a meter square burnt in the loft thats it. At the time I was 1 of the first 4 in here and the pubs were still flinging beer,the TV from behind the bar has been stolen and the resturant is disgusting but im well aware this is what happens when pinned to a map and access is left wide open.


----------



## Luise (Dec 9, 2016)

Lovely shots there!


----------

